# ZAGREB - Capital of Croatia



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zagreb*

*Maksimir Park - The Swiss House (1842), 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Jelačić Square 21/09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

sabahudin3 said:


> *King Tomislav*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orgasmic pic :drool:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Villa Pongratz, Mikulići*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Knežija 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*20/09/2014*

Saturday in Ban Jelačić Square






If someone know the name of this song, please tell me.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Bogdy said:


> If someone know the name of this song, please tell me.


^^
It's a folk song from Zagorje region


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Tkalčićeva 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*University of Zagreb Academy of Music 09/2014*










Foto: Marko Prpić/PIXSELL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Taken from Samobor, nearby town* 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

So Bogdy, what are your impressions of Zagreb?


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*View from Sveta Nedelja 27/09/2014*


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*View towards Sveučilišna aleja*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cvjetni Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Green Gold Club*










Love ZG; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Westin Hotel & Mimara Museum*










SigurdAa


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Botanical Garden 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Vukovarska street 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Savska Road 09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Croatian State Archives*










 Keith Murray


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice City


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Sava*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*View from Westin*










Tristan


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*City by night 10/2014*










 Vanessa Jost


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Tomićeva street*










Boro P


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zagrebačka Avenue 05/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Centar Strojarska TO 06/10/2014*




























Emperor Diocletian; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Savica*










Slaven Grgičević


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Stross view*










 Maw Wu


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Botanical Garden 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Jarun Lake 08/10/2014 7:55*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Maksimir Park 07/10/2014*










Costantino Bagalà


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Upper town view*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Starčević Square 08/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*St. Ivan, Utrine-Novi Zagreb*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*University of Zagreb Academy of Music 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Jurišićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Upper town view 08/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kamenita street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Jarun Lake 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Martićeva street 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Savska view 12/10/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Držićeva/Slavonska Avenue 11/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Vrbani III & Jarun Lake 11/10/2014
From Sky Office - Zagreb
*










 Miroslav Vajdic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*From Sky Office 11/10/2014
View towards Southeast
*










 Miroslav Vajdic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*From Antunović Hotel 11/10/2014
View towards Northeast
*










 Miroslav Vajdic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*From Antunović Hotel 11/10/2014
View towards East
*










 Miroslav Vajdic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*ZG maraton 12/10/2014
Kvaternik Square
*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*10/2014 - Demetrova street 11 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Bundek Lake 12/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Jurišićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Tkalčićeva street*










 Joy Epstein


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mesnička street 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*10/2014 Old Pharmacy, Kamenita street 9
working since 1355.*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cibona 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Croatian Institute of History, Opatička street 10, 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kamenita 19/10/2014*










Nada Božić


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Oranice 22/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Oranice is one of my favourite district of blocks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bogdy said:


> Oranice is one of my favourite district of blocks


Almost whole western part of Zagreb is new built and looking good.


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mihanovićeva street 20/10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zagreb 10/2014*










 ivo bagaric


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zagreb Eye, view towards west 10/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kennedy Square 10/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*when the night comes* *--* Cherrys Picks -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*St Marko Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zrinjevac 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*christianized* -- Cherrys Picks -- *flickr*


*St. Mark's Church* -- Cherrys Picks -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*10/2014*










Mario Vukelić


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

sabahudin3 said:


> *St Marko Square*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice photos but this is one of the most impressive.


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Centar Strojarska*









(Marko Todorov / CROPIX) 









(Marko Todorov / CROPIX)


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Sundial Building and Umbrella Lady* -- Bern Harrison -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*View towards Heinzelova street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Tkalčićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Bundek*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Flowers at the Dolac Market* --  Bern Harrison -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cmrok 10/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*St. George and the Dragon* -- Bern Harrison -- *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*National and University Library *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Europe Square*










O HARA


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cathedral*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mirogoj 01/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mesnička street*










 Radenko Romanovic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*St Marko - rooftop*










proba2004


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Praška/Teslina street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*November 3, 2014*










Julien Duval


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica street*










Julien Duval


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kožarska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*St Marko Square 11/2014*










Syka-MTB


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Primorska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Maksimir 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Savica 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Marshal Tito Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Maksimir, 5th Lake 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*17/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Serbian Orthodox Church on Cvjetni Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica street 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Concert hall Vatroslav Lisinski 17/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Bogovićeva street 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ballota;SSC


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Bogovićeva street




Cvjetni (flower) square


Varšavska (Warsaw) street


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Main square



---------------------------------------
Vlaška street


Radićeva street


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Hotel Esplanade
It was built in 1925 to provide accommodation for passengers of the famous Orient Express train, which traveled between Paris and Istanbul.


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kožarska street 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esplanade Zagreb Hotel*



Bogdy said:


> near Glavni Kolodvor. It was built in 1925 to provide accommodation for passengers of Orient Expres train
> 
> Esplanade Zagreb Hotel by Bogdy89, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Above the city 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Dolac stairs 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Nazorova street 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Bana Jelačića Square 20/11/2014*










mdunisk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates from Zagreb


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Vlaška street*










Nicole Davison


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

^^What institution is in this building? I've seen it, but I have no idea what it's there.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

^^
Financial agency 
http://www.fina.hr/Default.aspx?sec=1134


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Radićeva street 23/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ribnjak 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Santa's Tram*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*26/11/2014*










 Mihael Cmrk


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Krvavi most street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*MUSEUM OF CONTEMPORARY ART*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica street 27/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Maksimir 11/2014*










Aleksandar Matic


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Bundek Lake*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Frankopanska 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Republike Austrije street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ilica 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*HNK*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*HOTO 28/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kaptol 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cvjetni Square 29/11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Zrinjevac 11/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Found photos.


----------

